# Question: Would you buy a "Fashion" Watch ?



## greydog

A particular watch caught my eye. I called Macy's and asked if they had it in stock. I gave the Lady a sku number from the web site. She had me hold on while she checked. When she came back on she said, "this is the fine watch department. That is a fashion watch. Hold on while I transfer you to the "Fashion Watch Department". My nephew collects a "fashion" watch. By his own admission that's what he called it. He told me this story. He took one to a watch store for a battery change. The guy he delt with was up front. He told him he only worked on "real" watches like Citizen and Seiko. But this time he would go ahead and change the battery out in his "Fashion" watch. And told him he should look at some "better" watches

So, would you, or do you, purchase "Fashion Watches"? Should I continue to look at this eye catcher?


----------



## MikeCfromLI

I have a few fossil as beaters...


----------



## Metlin

Depends on what the watch is, but I certainly have owned fashion watches for no other reason than aesthetics.

My latest acquisition (and a personal favorite) is the Daniel Wellington that I rather enjoy. And one of my favorite watches in my collection (for personal reasons) is the Raymond Weil Maestro, and many consider RW to be a fashion brand.


----------



## Scottish Steve

The whole premise of "fashion" vs "fine" is insulting and based on a dodgy premise. (not the OP, the "official designation")
Cartier is the classic debunk of this argument. And I wonder how many members would consider Hublot a "fine" watch. I called Harrods once to see if they carried Sinn. I though I could save up for a few weeks and get an affordable model. The girl in Harrods asked "Is it a FINE watch?" The "fine watch" department had never even heard of Sinn!
I believe that it's an inherently derogatory term used by people who think they knew more than they actually do.


----------



## ari.seoul

why wouldnt I buy 'fashion' watches ... to me, watches are watches are watches ... they're watches ...

watches could 'fall' into categories designated by people ... but if you really like the watch, who gives a high-fallootin' hoot what other people might want to call them,

and please dismiss, get that comment out of your mind, what the guy at the watch store said about 'fashion' watches not being 'real watches' ... that is one of the biggest ignorant, piece of crap I've ever heard


----------



## Scottish Steve

What greydog should do is take a patek or any other expensive watch he owns or can borrow from the wrist of a friend for five minutes, back to that moronic watch guy and say, "this needs regulated. Do you know anyone who can do it?" When the guy says "I can", simply reply that you're looking for someone who won't insult the birthday present you got from your 15 year old son/nephew etc.


----------



## camb66

No- I would only buy from a purpose built watch company. Where one draws the line on that is difficult but here are some examples. 

Yes- Seiko, Citizen, Orient, Christopher Ward, Tissot and beyond

No- Lacoste, Michael Kors, Fossil, Skagen, Nautica, Hugo Boss etc.

Might be a bit tough on Skagen but they do get sold in general department stores here and I do not really take them too seriously.


----------



## camb66

Metlin said:


> Depends on what the watch is, but I certainly have owned fashion watches for no other reason than aesthetics.
> 
> My latest acquisition (and a personal favorite) is the Daniel Wellington that I rather enjoy. And one of my favorite watches in my collection (for personal reasons) is the Raymond Weil Maestro, and *many consider RW to be a fashion brand.*


I wouldn't


----------



## Metlin

camb66 said:


> I wouldn't


Neither do I, especially since my RW has performed admirably in the couple of years that I've owned it, and keeps great time. I've been rather impressed with their watches, and consider them to be the last "family owned" Swiss brand.

However, I think I'm part of a small minority here: many, both here and on other watch forums, seem to consider RW to be a fashion brand because of their more fashion-oriented quartz offerings.


----------



## Scottish Steve

I have no problem with any company trying to make it's way in the world, but I do have a problem with some brands, such as Armani which charge a lot of money for a garish case around a basic Miyota quartz mvt. If a company is up-front about what you get so that you can make an informed decision, that's all well and good. But if you ask a salesperson what's in a $600 Armani watch and s/he says "Oh its a high quality movement" that is not good enough. Spoon used to a good example of a range of disctintive fashionable watches which gives you something well-made for your money. I don't know about now, but ten years ago you were getting 50m WR, 316l cases and Seiko quartz mvts for 75-200 GBP. Good stuff.


----------



## NutellaBear

greydog said:


> A particular watch caught my eye. I called Macy's and asked if they had it in stock. I gave the Lady a sku number from the web site. She had me hold on while she checked. When she came back on she said, "this is the fine watch department. That is a fashion watch. Hold on while I transfer you to the "Fashion Watch Department". My nephew collects a "fashion" watch. By his own admission that's what he called it. He told me this story. He took one to a watch store for a battery change. The guy he delt with was up front. He told him he only worked on "real" watches like Citizen and Seiko. But this time he would go ahead and change the battery out in his "Fashion" watch. And told him he should look at some "better" watches
> 
> So, would you, or do you, purchase "Fashion Watches"? Should I continue to look at this eye catcher?


Snobbery, pure and simple. Can't tell you not to shop at Macy's, but my response to the sales lady (knowing what Macy's stocks) is that their definition of "fine" is pretty loose. And I wouldn't go back to that watch store. A battery is a battery.


----------



## StufflerMike

As long as I can get a vintage mechanical for the same amount of money my answer to your question is NO.


----------



## geoffbot

I'd rather have a £100 Seiko 5 than a £300 Armani watch where you're paying solely for the name (though they do have some nice designs). 

RW isn't a fashion brand: fashion brands make clothes and occasionally put their name on watches. RW make watches. So do TAG. 

Ralph Lauren is an exception: JLC movements in exceptional cases with fresh smart/cas design. I'm on my phone - someone post a pic, wouldya?


----------



## greydog

I'll take the RL in the 45mm ceramic, the Black one above. At what, $6,500. Nine hundred dollars to move up from a 39mm is well worth it. Plus I prefer the red second hand over the white one in the 39.

great comments. Keep em coming.

​


----------



## Bluemarlin87

My opinion is that it is completely subjective. If you like the watch and are happy with the movement, who cares what name is on it or what category it falls into (dive, fashion, etc). Just my opinion.

I'd tell the person judging to eat it!


----------



## Chronopolis

Regarding that department store: What complete and utter rubbish.

All watches are "fashion" watches before they are anything else today. "Tool" watches? Diver/Pilot watches? Fine, but they have to look good first don't they. At least to the owner.
I don't remember the last time a man deciding on a tool - a lawn mower or a chain saw - based *primarily* on looks.

All my watches are an important part of how I dress. I have more than one watch as I need to coordinate them with my outfit on any given day. That makes them part of fashion - not high or low fashion, just fashion - insofar as "fashion" is by definition a "look" defined/bound by (historical) time.

If I don't wear 19th century pocket watches, it is not because they're not accurate - they are - but simply because they don't "look right" (to/for me) with today's clothes. But who knows, if I decide to go steampunk one day, maybe that 19th century pocket watch will be just the thing, and I will ditch my technologically better watches.

PS: I don't care for names and brand recognition (Invicta is as good as Rolex to me), but I'm jonesing for a Burberry chrono. ~$500.00 

It happens to BE a Burberry. Technologically no better than your typical Seiko that goes for $150. But dang if it didn't look sweet! Now, why can't Seiko get that same 'look" and put it out for $150?


----------



## OntheRoad

geoffbot said:


> I'd rather have a £100 Seiko 5 than a £300 Armani watch where you're paying solely for the name (though they do have some nice designs).


Walking through department stores, I've often stopped to check out some of Armani's designs (some of them are nice) but when I see how the second hands don't line up with the markers and how cheap the movements are I just can't bring myself to ever buy one. Especially with the inflated price, you're definitely paying nearly triple for the name while the movement and quality is well below any seiko or citizen that you can get for a third of the price. However, if Armani sold watches for $20-50 I would probably pick one up.


----------



## ecthelion

Chronopolis said:


> Regarding that department store: What complete and utter rubbish.
> 
> All watches are "fashion" watches before they are anything else today. "Tool" watches? Diver/Pilot watches? Fine, but they have to look good first don't they. At least to the owner.
> I don't remember the last time a man deciding on a tool - a lawn mower or a chain saw - based *primarily* on looks.
> 
> All my watches are an important part of how I dress. I have more than one watch as I need to coordinate them with my outfit on any given day. That makes them part of fashion - not high or low fashion, just fashion - insofar as "fashion" is by definition a "look" defined/bound by (historical) time.


Agreed on all points, although a lawn mower or chainsaw that looks completely garish (i.e. beyond the "typical," just like the pocketwatch today looks "unusual") might also cause potential purchasers to think twice, even if it is technologically superior to other models. But to the extent that certain watch brands have penetrated the popular consciousness (e.g. Rolex, AP, and yes, Timex), I would agree that many watches are purchased, like other fashion items, for the name and the styling first and the utility second.



Chronopolis said:


> Now, why can't Seiko get that same 'look" and put it out for $150?


Probably because they'd be hit by an intellectual property infringement lawsuit, justified or not.


----------



## ancreanchor

Here's what I dislike though, many times fashion watches are inspired by functionality in their design (WR for one), and are as expensive as "more functional" watches.


----------



## wilsonhui

I've got two Fossils and one Nixon. They're for play and banging around and are kept for sentimental value from a time before I discovered mechanical watches haha.
Fossil is moving up on my list of "watch makers" though. Looking up info on them recently, it looks like they "build" stuff for Michael Kors, Armani, and a couple other fashion watch brands.


----------



## flaming1

Its in humans natures that he wants life is looks change. I think in modern sciko and citizen watches more popular because these watches more beautiful and especially taken match any dress that is why almost all woman and man wear this watch.


----------



## werinetx

Both men and women use to wear fashion watches. I have two fashion watches, I bought one and my father gifted one for my birthday but I watch it rarely because most of times I wear bracelets and bands than watch.


----------



## drhr

Saw a pic of this Hermes timepiece, have it on order, hopefully received by end of Sept. Looks great to me, I love sub seconds at 6, and it has an in-house movement. I don't know if it would be defined as a "fashion watch" but however it's defined or whatever it's called, I think I will love it (not actually handled it yet) and bought it. Pic from internet . . .


----------



## Chronopolis

Yeah, the higher level of designer label watches often have that special level of refinement that is unique to themselves. It's hard to put a finger on it. Man, that IS a nice looking piece!
Do post real life pics when you have it!



drhr said:


> Saw a pic of this Hermes timepiece, have it on order, hopefully received by end of Sept. Looks great to me, I love sub seconds at 6, and it has an in-house movement. I don't know if it would be defined as a "fashion watch" but however it's defined or whatever it's called, I think I will love it (not actually handled it yet) and bought it. Pic from internet . . .


----------



## drhr

Chronopolis said:


> Yeah, the higher level of designer label watches often have that special level of refinement that is unique to themselves. It's hard to put a finger on it. Man, that IS a nice looking piece!
> Do post real life pics when you have it!


Will certainly do, Chronopolis! Hope I am not disappointed upon receipt, and happy that someone else shares my taste . . . .


----------



## CrystalBall

I don't recognise the distinction between "fashion" and "real" watches because I think it is a false one. Fashion refers to trends in aesthetics, therefore the majority of watches at all price points are fashion-orientated to a greater or lesser degree. To use the term "fashion watch" in a negative way is superficial because some fashion-orientated brands sell watches of very good quality, sometimes better than much more expensive ones. I have an Evisu Digiman, for example, which looks amazing and has given me several years of great service. I paid not much more than £150 for it yet the design and quality are equivalent to a luxury watch costing many times that figure. What I have learnt from many years of collecting watches is that price, brand and country of origin count for less than you might think.


----------



## Syed117

I never have and I never will. I don't see a point and it's definitely not about the term "fashion watch". I'm answering with it because that's how the question was posed, but it is somewhat flawed terminology. 

I feel as though the term arises more from the goal of the person buying the watch than the actual watch itself. There are millions of people who want a watch with a name brand on it. The problem arises when that brand doesn't have anything to do with watches. 

Personally, I know many people who have Kenneth cole, guess, Armani, or other "fashion watches".. Their goal wasn't to buy a watch from a respected watch making company. They don't care. Their goal was to have a watch that says a specific name on it. I personally would never make that kind of purchase because I actually care about the company making the watch. Not everyone does, and there is nothing wrong with that.

Many friends and family members over the years have asked me for advice when buying a watch and depending on the amount they want to spend, I always recommend watch companies. The problem is also with perception. For example, a cousin of mine recently wanted to spend roughly $200 on a new watch. I recommended several models from Citizen, Seiko, Tissot and a few others. He didn't want any of them because they didn't have the brand recognition that he felt Guess had. So he spent $150 or $175 on a Guess watch from Macy's. What more could I have said? It's his money and I wasn't going to pressure him. 

At the end of the day, the person buying the watch is the one who has to wear it. While it may seem blasphemous to some of us, it's not our decision to make for anyone. If a "fashion watch" is what makes someone happy, let them be happy. They have different priorities and that's fine. 

That being said. I would never buy a "fashion watch" ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike

Compare your Evisu Digiman to a Junghans 1000 and you know that the is a difference in quality. Just saying.


----------



## CrystalBall

I own two Junghans Mega 1000s and there is no significant difference in quality as far as I can tell. Perhaps I am missing something?


----------



## geoffbot

CrystalBall said:


> I don't recognise the distinction between "fashion" and "real" watches because I think it is a false one.


It's quite simple: fashion watches are 'made' by companies who primarily don't make watches. Clothing manufacturers etc. I say 'made' because they rarely even touch the watch - typically its an inexpensive quartz with their name on it sold for a serious premium because of it.

Non-fashion watches are made by watch manufacturers.

Obviously there are lots of exceptions: as mentioned Ralph Lauren have a range with JLC movements and as such are quite good value. Cartier, though originally a jeweller, make fine watches.

There are also, of course, watch manufacturers who use unmodified ETA movements, slap their name on the dial and charge a fortune.


----------



## Yunsung

Surely the best answer to the question should be: "If you like the watch, and will wear it, why not?"

I bought my wife Gucci watch that is swiss made. So the general perception that fashion watches are crap quality is nonsense.

edited by mod


----------



## Aerosmith

Of course I always choose fashionable watches in my selection. Fashionable watches have become a top trend in youth.


----------



## Monocrom

Aerosmith said:


> Of course I always choose fashionable watches in my selection. Fashionable watches have become a top trend in youth.


On the other hand, some watch designs are timeless. They looked good back in the day. They look good now. And they'll still look good when you're dead & gone but your Grand-son is wearing it.


----------



## agong

I believe some 'fashion watch' does have really good quality. In my other thread I gave 2 fine examples of Ralph Lauren and zegna. I also think that burberry, Gucci, LV, chanel, Hermes makes very good watches. Swiss made at the very least. 

But back to the question. Will I buy a fashion watch? yes, as a gift to a friend. For myself? I doubt I will. Never had a fashion watch before too. Reason is that at that price I could have an equivalent watch from a watch company that I would think make better watches without that fashion brand name only. 

In fact I'm impressed at how Casio and Seiko make watches sometimes cheaper than many fashion watches and at amazing quality. Never mind if you wear a Kenneth Cole or guess watch, I'm proud of my Casio and other better watches. 

Also even when upscale, I would prefer to Have a jlc watch than a Ralph Lauren. Similarly a GP watch than a Zegna. 

disclaimer: I do not look down on fashion watches. Because some of them have really cool designs. That's their selling point I guess. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LDSLCSW

I see two ways people differentiate fine from fashion watches. First is the company. Some companies 'specialize' in watches, while others specialize in clothing or purses. The second way is to define a fashion watch is one that perhaps will not stand the test of time either because it's cheaply made or was designed around the latest fad. I was at an outlet mall the other day and saw some very trendy watches that were HUGE. While enormous dials are popular now, I'm now sure your son would wear it someday-- plus often the movement or other parts will not last that long for him to wear it. I think all people getting watches they think are nice looking on your wrist (or will make others jealous). When you buy a watch, just know what you are getting. Are you getting this because you think it looks cool but know it might not be around in 30 years? Or are you buying the quality of the movement and timeless style? I hope my Orient is around for a while, but I also have a Timex Weekender because I like to look of it.


----------



## devildog3212

depends on the watches' looks and functionality and most importantly if i like it.


----------



## LHF1120

Fossil is a huge company and make a lot of watches for other brands...including some well known luxury brands like Burberry, Marc Jacobs, Armani and more. They also own Zodiac and Skagen. The ones I've owned had Miyota Quartz movements that are over 10 years old and still keeping good time.

From my perspective if you ignore some of the gaudy and blingy models for the more simple and classic ones you can enjoy some decent time pieces.

Guess also makes some really nice looking models. I've always liked their Waterpro series. My favorite had a Hattori vd57b movement that was a reliable watch for many years.


----------



## ebenke

In short - NO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk (sucks)


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Interesting Question...

-Would you buy a "Fashion" Watch ? Yes! i found some_* Hugo Boss *_models very apealling or attractive...

-So,Will you buy a "Fashion" Watch,next time ? Probably No... Life is made of choices... between a _*Hugo Boss *_watch and a vintage watch i would buy the second...


----------



## DottyPort

Yes. I have many fashion watches. I give my consideration for only watch design. I don’t worry about company brand. I like little bit large watches. Some fashions is came the market, I don’t forget buy it. It’s my way.


----------



## RedVee

To put it the other way around, would you buy clothing, wallets, bags etc with a Watch companies name on it?


----------



## LHF1120

RedVee said:


> To put it the other way around, would you buy clothing, wallets, bags etc with a Watch companies name on it?


Sure. I'll take a Patek shirt. XXL.


----------



## agong

RedVee said:


> To put it the other way around, would you buy clothing, wallets, bags etc with a Watch companies name on it?


Many ppl are buying tag heuer spectacles nowadays

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 00Photo

No way. Never.



















Okay maybe once.



















Okay maybe a couple but nothing with a ridiculous name association like a weapons manufacturer or something.



















I draw the line at Homage's though, just too tacky. I would never buy a Homage.


----------



## Triton9

LOL...


----------



## Orex

Nowadays we have the fashion of oversized watches...


----------



## natnaes

Personally I don't see any problem with fashion watches. I find it somewhat confusing that people who think Armani are worthless because of the movement could recommend citizen, since the lowest grade Armani is fitted with Miyota movements, which is from citizen. Some Armani's are even fitted with Ronda or ETA. Yes, you do pay for the design as well, but that is the same with clothing, or even "real" watch-makers. One simple example in a "real" watch brand: 

Rolex Submariner with Ceramic Bezel costs $2000 more than Rolex Submariner. I certainly can't see how that piece of ceramic cost them $2000 to make.


----------



## jakonovski

I love my TW Steel just as much as I love my Seiko, so yeah. Fashion and technology are two sides of the same coin when it comes to watches.


----------



## mpalmer

No. Although I do leave open the possibility that a so-called fashion brand could eventually evolve into a watchmaker. Ralph Lauren is doing some interesting things. Would I buy one? No. But there is still promise there.


----------



## rci2950

yes i like some of the fashion brands. I.E. This Nixon i bought yesterday


----------



## Bradjhomes

camb66 said:


> No- I would only buy from a purpose built watch company. Where one draws the line on that is difficult but here are some examples.
> 
> Yes- Seiko, Citizen, Orient, Christopher Ward, Tissot and beyond
> 
> No- Lacoste, Michael Kors, Fossil, Skagen, Nautica, Hugo Boss etc.
> 
> Might be a bit tough on Skagen but they do get sold in general department stores here and I do not really take them too seriously.


Guess what? Seiko and Citizen are sold in department stores too. I think you argument about skagen is more to do with your own preference than whether skagen is a real watch company


----------



## OntheRoad

Bradjhomes said:


> Guess what? Seiko and Citizen are sold in department stores too. I think you argument about skagen is more to do with your own preference than whether skagen is a real watch company


I agree with camb66's choices. But for me it's not about where they're sold, it's the fact that most of those fashion watch companies' primary product is not watches. They just slap their name on Chinese movements (except Ralph Lauren, Guess, and a handful of others), where as Citizen, Seiko, Orient all make affordable watches built by watch companies.

For an analogy - if you were going to buy a new lawnmower (something you don't really plan on fixing and replacing too often) would you rather buy one by a. a lawnmower company (like Toro), or Nerf (a toy company)?


----------



## natnaes

OntheRoad said:


> I agree with camb66's choices. But for me it's not about where they're sold, it's the fact that most of those fashion watch companies' primary product is not watches. They just slap their name on Chinese movements (except Ralph Lauren, Guess, and a handful of others), where as Citizen, Seiko, Orient all make affordable watches built by watch companies.
> 
> For an analogy - if you were going to buy a new lawnmower (something you don't really plan on fixing and replacing too often) would you rather buy one by a. a lawnmower company (like Toro), or Nerf (a toy company)?


Untrue, most of them purchase Miyota movements from Citizen. At least the lot I know.

Sure they're not watchmakers like the big names we know, but they're asking for barely a fraction the price, and they're purchasing movements from well known watchmakers like Citizen, Sea-Gull & ETA. Definitely not just sticking their labels on unreliable chinese movements. Speaking of sticking labels on movements, it's interesting to note that brands from Swatch Group (including Omega) just stick their labels on ETA movements and the asking price is a lot higher than brands like Burberry(which uses ETA). This isn't surprising, since ETA is a subsidiary Swatch Group, but it sure makes the "fashion hate" appear rather unreasonable and less well-informed than one from that camp would like to be.


----------



## Rxlando21

greydog said:


> A particular watch caught my eye. I called Macy's and asked if they had it in stock. I gave the Lady a sku number from the web site. She had me hold on while she checked. When she came back on she said, "this is the fine watch department. That is a fashion watch. Hold on while I transfer you to the "Fashion Watch Department". My nephew collects a "fashion" watch. By his own admission that's what he called it. He told me this story. He took one to a watch store for a battery change. The guy he delt with was up front. He told him he only worked on "real" watches like Citizen and Seiko. But this time he would go ahead and change the battery out in his "Fashion" watch. And told him he should look at some "better" watches
> 
> So, would you, or do you, purchase "Fashion Watches"? Should I continue to look at this eye catcher?


First off the guy that said he only works on real watches was very rude. All watches are real...just different. A watch is a watch and if I was going to get a battery change and someone sad that to me I would be offended. It's almost as if he was talking down to the watch and your nephew. Now I don't know if I'm overreacting but this is how I felt.

I have a Michael Kors watch that was a gift to me. Looks like this






.

Would I ever purchase a fashion watch? If I like something I wont buy it, I must love it in order to buy it. Have I ever purchased one? No.

It's like you have 150$ to spend and your stuck between a Tommy Hilfiger watch and a seiko black monster. Both might be good looking but that's when quality comes into play. Anyways I'll stop rambling just my thought on it.


----------



## Bradjhomes

OntheRoad said:


> I agree with camb66's choices. But for me it's not about where they're sold, it's the fact that most of those fashion watch companies' primary product is not watches. They just slap their name on Chinese movements (except Ralph Lauren, Guess, and a handful of others), where as Citizen, Seiko, Orient all make affordable watches built by watch companies.
> 
> For an analogy - if you were going to buy a new lawnmower (something you don't really plan on fixing and replacing too often) would you rather buy one by a. a lawnmower company (like Toro), or Nerf (a toy company)?


I hear what you are saying and I'm not disagreeing with it. I'm just saying that it's not helpful to blur the lines by saying skagen is a fashion watch because they are sold in a mall and the poster doesn't like them. I'm not going to try and convince anyone that a watch is good. If they don't like it, I'm ok with that. Everyone is entitled up their own opinion.

I agree about a fashion watch being one where watches aren't their primary product. Over on the affordable forum fashion watches are looked down on to a degree but there is a lot of respect for Victorinox - surely a pen-knife company? (I haven't done my research so maybe I'm mistaken on the background)

Ultimately a watch is a tool to tell the time and give the owner some satisfaction. For some that satisfaction may come from being stylish and having a fashionable name on the dial. For others it may be knowing that it is well crafted, mechanically beautiful and have a history behind it. Each to their own - as far as I can see (or care) both are valid reasons for showing an interest in watches.


----------



## OntheRoad

natnaes said:


> Untrue, most of them purchase Miyota movements from Citizen. At least the lot I know.
> 
> Sure they're not watchmakers like the big names we know, but they're asking for barely a fraction the price, and they're purchasing movements from well known watchmakers like Citizen, Sea-Gull & ETA. Definitely not just sticking their labels on unreliable chinese movements. Speaking of sticking labels on movements, it's interesting to note that brands from Swatch Group (including Omega) just stick their labels on ETA movements and the asking price is a lot higher than brands like Burberry(which uses ETA). This isn't surprising, since ETA is a subsidiary Swatch Group, but it sure makes the "fashion hate" appear rather unreasonable and less well-informed than one from that camp would like to be.


Yes, you're right that some of the brands do use ETA and movements from Citizen and Seagull (Chinese, but very well respected and built), but it's not always about the movement itself. There are many other factors involved like QC and how/who is putting the movements together. The best in-house movement can be botched by someone who doesn't know how to correctly assemble the movement.

I'm not trying to generate any "fashion hate" here, and not trying to personally offend you, just stating my personal opinion that I would rather pay for a watch that comes from a watch company (i.e. Citizen movement in a Citizen watch), than purchase a watch that has the same movement for twice or three times the price with a "brand" name on it. Primary offenders being the likes of Emperio Armani, Michael Kors, Hugo Boss, Calvin Klein. Of course there are many other "fashion" brands that offer _relatively_ good value and maybe even come close to justifying retail prices - some of which you mentioned, in fact. Burberry seems to make a decent quality watch despite the inflated price, fossil sells their watches a good prices, Guess watches have decent movements and fair prices, etc.

In addition, as another poster mentioned, there are other brands that blur the line between fashion and "real" watch companies such as Cartier, Victorinox (though I consider them a legit watch company), Mont Blanc, Louis Vuitton, Ralph Lauren. Primarily, these companies deal with other products - jewelry, knives (?), pens, hand bags, clothes, respectively, but have succeeded in gaining the respect of many a WIS through the introduction of impressive movements - Cartier 1904 PS MC, Mont Blanc's Nicolas Ruissecc, etc, Ralph Lauren's use of JLC movements.

On the opposite end of the spectrum, there are companies that produce only watches that have questionable products as well - the WUS swear word, "Invicta." But let's not start down that road.


----------



## natnaes

OntheRoad said:


> Yes, you're right that some of the brands do use ETA and movements from Citizen and Seagull (Chinese, but very well respected and built), but it's not always about the movement itself. There are many other factors involved like QC and how/who is putting the movements together. The best in-house movement can be botched by someone who doesn't know how to correctly assemble the movement.
> 
> I'm not trying to generate any "fashion hate" here, and not trying to personally offend you, just stating my personal opinion that I would rather pay for a watch that comes from a watch company (i.e. Citizen movement in a Citizen watch), than purchase a watch that has the same movement for twice or three times the price with a "brand" name on it. Primary offenders being the likes of Emperio Armani, Michael Kors, Hugo Boss, Calvin Klein. Of course there are many other "fashion" brands that offer _relatively_ good value and maybe even come close to justifying retail prices - some of which you mentioned, in fact. Burberry seems to make a decent quality watch despite the inflated price, fossil sells their watches a good prices, Guess watches have decent movements and fair prices, etc.
> 
> In addition, as another poster mentioned, there are other brands that blur the line between fashion and "real" watch companies such as Cartier, Victorinox (though I consider them a legit watch company), Mont Blanc, Louis Vuitton, Ralph Lauren. Primarily, these companies deal with other products - jewelry, knives (?), pens, hand bags, clothes, respectively, but have succeeded in gaining the respect of many a WIS through the introduction of impressive movements - Cartier 1904 PS MC, Mont Blanc's Nicolas Ruissecc, etc, Ralph Lauren's use of JLC movements.
> 
> On the opposite end of the spectrum, there are companies that produce only watches that have questionable products as well - the WUS swear word, "Invicta." But let's not start down that road.


No i'm not offended by you or saying you're generating "fashion hate", but there certainly are people who appear to want to believe that all watches from fashion companies are junk and continue spreading lies about them (the person who refused to change watch batteries for poster in mind). Fashion is valued differently by individuals, but I believe every watch company aims to create stylish timepieces in their own interpretation. I absolutely have no problems with anyone who would rather have a watch from a watch company which makes its own movements, what I don't like to see is people being snubbed for owning watches from fashion houses.

Also I don't believe there is a single company which doesn't make its clientele pay for the design element. After all, corporations are all profit-oriented and someone's got to make money on top of paying for call-centers, watch service centers, marketing and the likes. Rolex for example makes you pay over $1000 extra for the ceramic bezel if you wanted one on your sub, in my opinion there isn't really anything to justify that price other than aesthetics. Tag Heuer (Singapore case, not sure if it happens in other countries) on the other hand doesn't allow its customers to merely change batteries when they die, they're asked to pay for full servicing along with batteries, around S$400. Now if it's a mechanical watch and they want servicing, we could give them the benefit of doubt, but servicing on a quartz watch?

I like that fashion houses are not pretending to be watch-makers. Their marketing is clearly different from watchmakers, they market the fashionability of their pieces instead of accuracy or high pressure resistance. I do support anyone who wishes to buy watches if they love the design and if its a brand I know to have reliable movements. They're not made to last decades maybe, but I've had enough people show me their Timberland/Fossil/Burberry that have been in their possession for 10-20 years to believe that they can be with you for long enough time.

EDIT: I'd like to add that I agree that there are brands which slap their labels on cheap material and upsell, but with most international brands which have brand names to maintain, we are quite safe. Also people who've had bad experiences with some international brands, I wouldn't rule out that they could have been had and got fakes instead. (Yes people do fake brands like DKNY, Burberry, with terribly coarse material because authentic is already very affordable) Generally, if anyone finds chinese movement in any quartz watch from Fossil Group, he's looking at a fake.

(hope I don't offend anyone or appear to be offended; i'm really just here to make friends) :]


----------



## tand

There is nothing wrong with fashion watches IMO. 

I remember a few years ago Gucci was one of the first fashionbrand stepping into the watch markets. I was quite dubious about it...but they were able to show that fashion and quality went hand in hand. After them a whole army of brands wanted to join in. Somehow they have great designs and here the last few years they have left the regular watchcompanies far behind designwise. Most fashionwatches looks more expensive then they actually are. To bad that a lot of fashion watches are quite low quality stuff and also that the prices of these fashionwatches are skyrocketing. esspecially those associated with the fashionbrands.

2 or 3 years ago i finally gave in and I bought the Armani AR0552. During this time a lot of major brands like Rolex and Omega were coming with the same sportwatches with colourful bezels. The Armani felt right. Great heft/weight. The wristband felt real solid. And it was not cheap and it looked teh part.IMO a gorgeous watch. Somehow i thought it would be the same quality as a japanese watchbrand. Alas I was sadly mistaken. Its movement is totally rubbish. A simple quartz that couldnt keep time. When using the chronograph is used it sometimes cant reset correctly. I have seen fake watches with better movement. And to add insult to injury...the wonderful bezel changed color with in 2 years. Worse was the reaction of the shop. Dont stand in teh sun to long with teh watch. And it;s "just" a fashion watch.

I mean how hard is it to put a good movement in a watch. I don't think they need to put a seiko movement in it, but just see what Swatch is doing? They are so cheap and are great dependable movement. With the price I paid I'd expect they would have been able to put a decent movement in it.

Later on i understood that Armani watches are made by Fossil. It's quite telling how much the watch cost when you want to repair it. Repair prices are a little more expensive than with fossil watches. But the armani watch costs like 4 times as much as a fossil watch. To me it says...that they are using the same parts.

Anyway sorry for my rant. I think fashion watches are great...but they should be dependable and not just look great. I dont think iwth teh price of movements available...this should never be a problem.


----------



## drhr

Yep for sure, actually just did and love it. Hermes Dressage automatic. Looked at the white dialed version but in the end decided on black and glad I did . . .


----------



## Ombre Vivante

OntheRoad said:


> I agree with camb66's choices. But for me it's not about where they're sold, it's the fact that most of those fashion watch companies' primary product is not watches. They just slap their name on Chinese movements (except Ralph Lauren, Guess, and a handful of others), where as Citizen, Seiko, Orient all make affordable watches built by watch companies.
> 
> For an analogy - if you were going to buy a new lawnmower (something you don't really plan on fixing and replacing too often) would you rather buy one by a. a lawnmower company (like Toro), or Nerf (a toy company)?


If Nerf outsourced their lawnmowers to a lawnmower maker, then I wouldn't have any issues with buying a Nerf lawnmower. People have to realise that all watches are made by watchmakers. Some just happen to be branded on the face with a fashion name. I had a Mitsubishi teevee and... it worked just as any other television would. With regards to the OP. Hellsyeah, I'd buy a fashion watch. I'd go insofar as to buy those garish Armani cases wrapped around Miyota movements any day. I like their case and face/dial designs. If another company offered the same watch for half the price, I'd still buy it because of its look.


----------



## Chronopolis

Ombre Vivante said:


> If Nerf outsourced their lawnmowers to a lawnmower maker, then I wouldn't have any issues with buying a Nerf lawnmower. *People have to realise that all watches are made by watchmakers.* Some just happen to be branded on the face with a fashion name. I had a Mitsubishi teevee and... it worked just as any other television would.


This is apparently hard to understand for many people.
A LOT of people continue to assume that if a watch has a Fashion Brand name, then their watches are made by the same folks who sew their teddies and undies.

I dunno, this intractable 'I-hate-F-watches bcz they're not "real" watches' mindset is incomprehensibly irrational, and on the order of wondering what the F happened after showing up to some expensive book-thumpin Rapture Event and nothing particularly "rapturous" happens.
Uh... ya know waddamean. 

PS: I also had a TV, phone, camera, and a CD player all made by one company - SONY - and they all worked jes fine.


----------



## natnaes

Chronopolis said:


> This is apparently hard to understand for many people.
> A LOT of people continue to assume that if a watch has a Fashion Brand name, then their watches are made by the same folks who sew their teddies and undies.
> 
> I dunno, this intractable 'I-hate-F-watches bcz they're not "real" watches' mindset is incomprehensibly irrational, and on the order of wondering what the F happened after showing up to some expensive book-thumpin Rapture Event and nothing particularly "rapturous" happens.
> Uh... ya know waddamean.
> 
> PS: I also had a TV, phone, camera, and a CD player all made by one company - SONY - and they all worked jes fine.


Also Sony > Renata when it comes to watch batteries anyway. Just saying 

Kind of tired of explaining why fashion watches don't deserve as much hate as they're getting on this forum, I keep seeing the same lies and explaining the same things so. Certainly reassuring though, the numbers of people who're ready to be corrected and/or be more open minded to fashion watches is a fair bit too.


----------



## waterdude

I make it a point to only buy watches hand crafted by hormone free, free range chickens. I mean, a man has gotta have principles. Doesn't he?


----------



## SteffiStar

What´s wrong with fashion watches?! There are a lot of good ones. recently I bought a Maurice Lacroix Maurice Lacroix LC1026-SS001-130 Les Classiqués white - versand kostenlos - www.21DIAMONDS.de and i love it!!


----------



## Kris040

I also have two fashion watches from D&G, just bought them because i'd like the looks of it.
One of them, the D&G DW0052, i've got for over 6 years and wearing it regularly. 
It's my "work-watch" and it had a lot to endure, been working in the parcel delivery, but still looks good and hasn't broke down.
Nowadays I wouldn't spend that much money on such a watch but I was 18 or 19 at the time and thought D&G watches contained Seiko movements en therefore where good quality watches..


----------



## systemcrasher

Nah, been there, done that, never going back there...

My D&G watch was alright for about 2 months, then the crown broke. My Armani watch developed condensation problem within weeks - it's never been in water. But since I only paid less than $150 each, I don't really care..
Just before Christmas last year, at Sydney Airport Guess shop, I was being shown the second most expensive watch in the shop and chrono functions didn't work.

My brother bought $300 Kenneth Cole - buckle snapped off the strap within 2 weeks, his $600 Nixon, all gold plated and wot not, the second hand on his chrono subdial fell off within hours of him buying it. He also bought a Michael Kors, stopped working - not sure how soon after the purchase, a green Lacoste and a Kenneth Cole both stopped working.... well with kenneth Cole, the deployant buckle didn't stay locked. This is all within last year.
My brother still has 2 Burberry watches, they still work fine. But he has moved on from "fashion watches" after his experience last year.

A collegue is on his 3rd Hugo Boss watch as they keep breaking - but he is a sucker for Hugo Boss so he keeps on buying them.

I personally can't speak for other brands like Diesel, Fossil and so on as I never owned one or know anyone who owns one, but when I go into shops and try them on, they generally feel really cheap and flimsy, even the ones with $500+ price tag... 

I don't "hate" fashion watches, they have their places and uses and customers, but if you are going to spend $500-$1000 and higher on a "fashion watch", why wouldn't you consider getting a pre-owned Tag or Omega?? Or some brand new models from companies like Casio, Seiko, Citizen, Tissot, Oris??


----------



## agong

Oh systemcrasher you really have no affinity with fashion watches. Lol.

But there are different grades of fashion watches. Some fashion watches are really well built, I'll call them high end fashion watches.

I shared my experience with ralph lauren and zegna in this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=757077

Generally swiss made fashion watches are still generally well made. But u have to pay a slight premium for the fashion brand with similar quality.


----------



## systemcrasher

heh, I have some/limited affinity :-d I guess I just witnessed several bad "fashion watches" in a short period of time... Mind you, I still have the D&G and Armani - emotional connection..

I understand that some people buy a watch purely for the look /design of the watch, which is fine and I'm not belittling their choices. I was just answering to the OP "Would you buy a fashion watch?" based on my past experiences and conclusion that I drew from those experiences :-! Maybe the OP should've included a price range as well??

I appreciate high end fashion watches like - Bvlgari Diagono, which I was completely obsessed with the Rose Gold variant and was so close to buying about 6 months ago, but couldn't justify paying close to 10k for it 

Some LV and Ralph Lauren watches are definitely quality timepieces, but I didn't think the thread was heading towards $3000+ watches.. price has direct link to the quality of the watch, both internal and external and in theory at least, more you pay, better the quality.

Oh, and Steffistar, I wouldn't call a Maurice Lacroix fashion watch, they are a solid horology company. b-)


----------



## Isop

To the question of would i? Yes, have I? Yes and will I continue to? Yes.

My first "fashion" watch was a Fossil my wife bought in 2003 for valentine. I wore it day and night for 4 years, sleep, shower, swim, work out, work... and then the battery died. I took it in and had the battery replaced and guess what, it worked again for another 4 years without any issues. I still wear that watch occasionally and while the crystal is scratched up pretty good, it continues to tick away the seconds, the stainless steel bracelet is as comfortable to wear now as any other watch I've ever worn. So after that experience with a $65 "fashion" watch, I'd be happy to purchase another Fossil and am wearing one that I received this year for Valentines today.


----------



## VenatorWatch

I really like the Burberry designs for some reason. If I ever see the right one on sale at Nordstrom, I will probably grab it...


----------



## little big feather

Well, today I'm wearing a "fashion watch",I think....BVLGARI Diagono-Pro...COSC movt. 18k.solid gold. Is this a "fashion watch"?
View attachment 1027942


----------



## geoffbot

little big feather said:


> Well, today I'm wearing a "fashion watch",I think....BVLGARI Diagono-Pro...COSC movt. 18k.solid gold. Is this a "fashion watch"?
> View attachment 1027942


Of course not - Bulgari owns Gerald Genta and Daniel Roth - 2 heavyweight industry names.


----------



## Y4BBZY

Yes of course, as long as I like the design and it is cheap enough sub $50, I won't mind giving it a try. The great thing about this forum are there always new members or old members here unloading these type of watches they bought pre-WIS for peanuts. Some even come complete and make cheap gifts for those non-WIS with the fashion name to please them. 


Sent from my Potato using Tapatalk


----------



## BrightShadow

Some fashion watches use good movements. My Kenneth Cole KC3925 Skeleonized watch uses a Triple A (AAA) grade SeaGull ST16. Excellent quality for the price (around $100, MSRP $175), lifetime warranty, and it even looks better then the offical skeletonized seagull M182SK(plus I think the name seagull is tacky so wouldn't want it on my watch).


----------



## R.A.Fisher

I'm wearing Calvin Klein at the moment.


----------



## Chronopolis

...


----------



## tand

Guys what I hate with fashion watches:

Sadly most Fashion Watches = beats audio by Monster. All brand, design and ofcourse those horendous markups. 

Its not all of them of course. Plenty make good watches. Like gucci..but have bad experience with the Armanis fossil made watches. Great at the fossil prices, but they are 200/300% higher becase o the brandname.
The brandname creates an illusion of high end and quality like the brand it represents...but its pure illusion.

That's why i "hate"fashion watches. Super gorgeous...but terrible quality.

Why doesnt Seiko make the watches that look like the Armanis. Or why dont brands make them together with Seiko. Just imagine...looks and quality combined...unbeatable.


----------



## ringo16

Being new here I only have two watches from, one Michael Kors and one Diesel. Both were gifts and I love both. They look great, go with what I wear, and display the time of day.
Of course I would want a mechanical watch now, but it does not stop me from saving to get a nice looking quartz Burberry watch.
To me a watch is for show. To make your outfit look better. I see the mechanism as a "cool" factor over the functionality. Probably because I am still young and cheap, but that is my opinion right now.


----------



## frogger17

It seems that there is a contingent that likes the Burberry designs. I too want to get my hands on one of their checked City line, but here's the problem.

The Burberry with a Swiss quartz is listed for $775. The Christopher Ward, which I also love, also has a Swiss quartz for $365. So, where does more than half my money go with the Burberry? If it's the Burberry name, I certainly don't value it that much. And by the way, will they have the same great customer service, as CW is reported to have, supporting this relatively smaller product line for them?

Don't get me wrong, I could easily see myself buying a Burberry City, but only if it was less than $100, and it was going to be my weekend beater.

Edit: Forgot to mention - The CW is a chrono. Without the chrono, it's $295. The auto is $480, and I still have almost 3 bills more in my pocket.


----------



## ringo16

Agree with you that Burberry is completely overpriced and you are paying for the name, but I have yet to find a design that looks as clean for me. I would not even spend close to $800 for a fashion watch. Maybe $300 for the City at most. 
If you could find a clean modern watch close to a Burberry that is of a good quality for a cheap price, I would like to know.


----------



## frogger17

ringo16 said:


> Agree with you that Burberry is completely overpriced and you are paying for the name, but I have yet to find a design that looks as clean for me. I would not even spend close to $800 for a fashion watch. Maybe $300 for the City at most.
> If you could find a clean modern watch close to a Burberry that is of a good quality for a cheap price, I would like to know.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## idkfa

I certainly would, though it would have to be appropriately priced for the quality and movement. There are a lot of Fossil watches that catch my eye, for example.

However, I have an almost exhaustive list of watches in the $100-500 range on my 'want' list that would be purchased long before a Fossil, so I doubt I will ever own one.


----------



## Martin BH

I've been on the hunt for an easy going stylish watch that I can wear at my country place without taking it off.

Fossil Black decker finally caught my attention. Wouln't say that i'm stoked about it, but I sure like it a lot.


----------



## Cognac0113

I think it all depends on what purpose are you buying the watch for. For myself, yes. Because I tend to favor purchase of big, bulky, badass watches, that I can afford at this point in time. I don't wear them, I like to keep them in pristine condition and just basically collect them and look at them. I'm weird like that. But it makes me happy. It doesn't have to have certain specifics like mechanical or automatic or whatnot, as long as I like them.

I believe there are a lot of folks out here, like me, who probably can't readily shell out big moolah for high-end 'fine' pieces. I would sell my ass (_ok not exactly true, but u get my drift_) to own something like a Romain Jerome Dark Side Of The Moon, or a Hublot Key Of Time, and all I ever need to do then is to stare at them everyday, and I will pass on with no regrets. lol. However, it's mission impossible. So, I do feed my itch by purchasing the watches I favor, within my budget.

And in this case, what you would call, 'fashion' watches. So I think, it all depends on your purpose of purchase.

Cheers~~


----------



## Jdg38

I agree as I've only been able to collect watches within my budget thus far. For me being able to wear a different variety while I save up and learn more about high end watches is enough for me right now.


----------



## Coler

Jdg38 said:


> I agree as I've only been able to collect watches within my budget thus far. For me being able to wear a different variety while I save up and learn more about high end watches is enough for me right now.


Every buck/euro/whatever you spend on that 'variety' is one that you're denying yourself from a watch that you really want - just saying.


----------



## NotPennysBoat

No


----------



## Pongster

I have a few fashion watches. Gucci and Kenneth Cole mostly. I also have a Fossil.


----------



## Alex72692

Yes, I have best collections of FastTrack, Titan and Fossil brands. Its really style and fashionable.couponkent


----------



## James Haury

I have a William Rast and a Fossil so I have done so. Oh yes a Kenneth Cole(correction Michael Kors) as well picked up for 10 bucks at a garage sale. Not to mention three NIXON watches and a couple of BELUSHI watches.


----------



## rr82

greydog said:


> A particular watch caught my eye. I called Macy's and asked if they had it in stock. I gave the Lady a sku number from the web site. She had me hold on while she checked. When she came back on she said, "this is the fine watch department. That is a fashion watch. Hold on while I transfer you to the "Fashion Watch Department". My nephew collects a "fashion" watch. By his own admission that's what he called it. He told me this story. He took one to a watch store for a battery change. The guy he delt with was up front. He told him he only worked on "real" watches like Citizen and Seiko. But this time he would go ahead and change the battery out in his "Fashion" watch. And told him he should look at some "better" watches
> 
> So, would you, or do you, purchase "Fashion Watches"? Should I continue to look at this eye catcher?


I would, but taking into consideration the brand's history and purpose.


----------



## DarkAllen

honestly dont care if they are or not as long as i like them


----------



## WatchEnthusiast_JT

i say if you like it buy it and wear it. don't worry about what ohters think. You are ultimately the one wearing it.


----------



## Pongster

Yes i would. If i like it. I dont care for labels.


----------



## brash47

Everyone on this forum buys fashion watches. In the end, a watch is a fashion statement. 

No matter what cool expensive brand you buy, beater, tool, etc.... you bought it for a reason over another. 

That is a statement, from the most expensive time piece owned on these forums to the lowliest Trona mine daily beater. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T

I have in the past and I would again. I was just in a department store today and saw some nice ones from Ted Baker and Kenneth Cole (no joke!).


----------



## FrankDiscussion

Yes I have bought a couple...at the thrift store for $4-$5. Like this one.


----------



## DKE

Sure. I would buy fashion watches. Tbh, its actually kind of harder to justify purchasing non fashion watches.

i do enjoy mechanicals and prefer them. But I would definitely (and have) buy a cool looking inexpensive quartz if i liked it. Why not.


----------



## Blackthorn

I buy what I like the look of and can afford, I've not long been a member of this forum I can see a lot of people like top tier but tbh I found my way here because I want to build my own frankenwatch... fashion watches are ideal for starting out on.


----------



## Cheep

My grail watch is a fashion watch…


----------



## James Haury

I ordered a Skagen last saturday. I have two Michael Kors and two Nixon's and more fashion brands , Belushi and Dijanes. Plus others.


----------

